# Thoughts/Criticisms



## StopWar (Sep 14, 2007)

Here a look at my 29 gallon planted tank. Coming along pretty well. I plan for the hairgrass to cover the entire bottom. Want to put some rotala indicas in back left and right. Any other ideas for plants or in general?
















Also got this Red Neon Sumatran Goby (Stiphodon sp.?) Looks pretty cool, is supposed to be hardy as ****, and supposedly has a huge appetite for algae (hair algae, BBA, etc.)


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks really good.!! I like the set-up and the Goby. 8) Would that other species near the Goby be a Bamboo Shrimp..??..I wasn't sure.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is that on the drift wood? That looks awesome!


----------



## StopWar (Sep 14, 2007)

those are my Amano shrimp. I have about 14 of them. plus one cherry shrimp


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice start to a beautiful planted tank. I'm envious of anyone that can grow plants like that. 
Take a look at this article for some inspiration and ideas. Watch the video. Some well placed rocks 
and some type of sand or gravel path can look really nice. Check out this video as well.


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 31, 2008)

Plants look awesome sweet Goby also. My only problem is the cords, but a quick background would fix that.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, number 1) some sort of background!!!!

But otherwise, excellant start. That goby is amazing looking, never seen one before. As for the planting, I'd do the rotala just on the left back side to maybe just over the midway point, coming down in height (will require more trimming) but leaving the right corner 'low' with the rock there and the hairgrass (which I hope is dwarf hairgrass). That way your eye gets drawn left to right, then down the driftwood right to left. Might work, might not, but I'd try it ...

I'd also move the heater to that left side so all the equipment is hidden by the rotala.


----------



## Malawi_G (Jan 24, 2005)

Looks great, just wait for the hairgrass to fill the bottom of the tank and it will even look better, I would also add a dark background either black or dark blue...... :thumb:


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks beautiful but how do clean the substrate? I have always been afraid of a planted tank not knowing how you would keep it clean... :-?


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

where did you get that awesome piece of driftwood? All I can find is Maylasian and Mopani, I am looking for something like a large root.


----------



## StopWar (Sep 14, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> As for the planting, I'd do the rotala just on the left back side to maybe just over the midway point, coming down in height (will require more trimming) but leaving the right corner 'low' with the rock there and the hairgrass (which I hope is dwarf hairgrass). That way your eye gets drawn left to right, then down the driftwood right to left. Might work, might not, but I'd try it ...


Good idea with regards to rotala aquascaping. I think that'd work great. Taking this tank slow so that everyhting comes together like I want it to.

As far as cleaning the substrate i clean just like sand. Put vacuum about an inch above substrate. Not sure how it will play out when the hairgrass comes in though...

I get my wood from a local fish store. If your ever in Houston look up *The Fish Gallery*, http://www.thefishgallery.com/houston.html. Great place with lots of freshwater fish and awesome wood and rocks. They have a place in Dallas too.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Great tank! I'm very jealous of your moss.


----------

